# Need help planning tree plantings (update: Pear Project Begins Now)



## Jim Boyd (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey Folks,

OK, I am a little old to start planting trees – and on leased ground to boot… but I want to start the process.

My initial thoughts are to start with sawtooth and persimmons – 50 each… and do 100 trees each year.

Looks like it is going to run about $5-6 per tree once you consider the seedling, 48” tube, stakes, netting for top of tube, fertilizer etc…

I know some folks have turned away from sawtooth’s because they are not native – but I am old and they bear early… I def do not have time to wait 15-20 years for the trees to bear.

I am wide open to all suggestions as it relates to what to plant and at what ratio.

If someone knows where to get the supplies at best prices – please tell me!

Also, am I too late to plant them this year? – it will be a January project…

I am in the lower part of SC and we do not get many hard freezes.

850 acres, about 225 acres commercial tillable and about 35 acres of plot ground. The rest is planted pine in various age groups and mixed timber.


Many thanks!


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 6, 2019)

I am between Macon and Columbus, GA

I've lost 1 Keiffer Pear to fire blight, out of 6 that were planted in January 2012.  They were about 5 feet tall, out of the ground and they've been producing the last 2-3 years.  This year, they are about 18-20 feet tall and were loaded with some of the tastiest pears, I have eaten.  (low maintenance)

Dunstan chestnuts were planted (2014?) a couple years after and they did very well this year.  Dropped lots of chestnuts.  (low maintenance)

Crab apples would be a big hit, too, I think and should grow quickly.  (low maintenance, which is what I am all about   )

We've planted sawtooths as well, but if you plant them, cut a big open area for them and give them lots of sunshine.  Too much shade will slow them down.

Plant in January and February, but get your orders in now.

https://www.wildlifegroup.com/

https://www.isons.com/


----------



## Canuck5 (Dec 6, 2019)

And you can't go wrong with persimmons


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks Canuck - superb info!!!!


----------



## aaron batson (Dec 6, 2019)

I planted 40 more Chestnuts around Thanksgiving - began in 2013 with four Dunstans. Now have over 500 growing - a mix of Dunstans, AU Buck IVs, and Chinese.


----------



## Kdog (Dec 6, 2019)

We have planted several types of apples, crab apples, pears, and saw tooth.  Everything has produced except a couple apple trees.  I just got my order of Dunstan chestnut seeds from Chestnut Ridge, and will start with them this year.  Hope to have more than I need, so may be selling some of them.


----------



## jakebuddy (Dec 6, 2019)

Have planted 350 sawtooth 6 yrs old now, this was the first year they produced probably about half of them at least they seem to be pretty easy. Planted in an orchard manner full sun ,fertilizer, clover planted underneath. T post and tree shelters are your friends.  I have some Chinese chestnuts planted they are 5 yrs old nothing from them yet. It’s addicting and a blessing to those who will one day have the land.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 6, 2019)

I’ve planted around 900 sawtooths on my 2 Ga farms and have hundreds of native persimmons. Sawtooths are unpredictable on when they will make acorns....I’ve had them start producing from 6 years to 10 years old. All I’ve planted have been seedlings from the state.  All are putting out massive amounts of acorns but some have really taken a while.
No way I would put the effort into leased property though.but Knowing my children have established mast trees that will hopefully make them think of their old man every time they hunt amongst ‘em makes me happy.


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 7, 2019)

Cheapest place to buy sawtooth and persimmon is Ga forestry. Best luck I have is pear, crab apple and Dunstan. Buy the Dunstan at Walmart when they go on sale. Bought a lot at that time. They did great. Cheapest place to buy fruit trees flea market in Jefferson. Just planted about 20 more. Dozier crab apple is a great tree produce a lot and pretty good size. Bought at wildlife group. Can send you pictures if you want. Fastest way to plant 12 inch auger. Makes planting 100 trees easy.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 7, 2019)

I already qualified the fact that it was leased land and yes, I submit that I will lose it long term. 

The trees are cheap as seedlings (from the state), it is all the rest that is expensive. 

My time is free. 

I thought I was gonna hear a backlash about sawtooth’s and have not heard it yet.  They were the “darling” tree a few years back but not as much these days. 

I will research the Dunstan’s. 


Appreciate all the help!!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 7, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> Can send you pictures if you want. Fastest way to plant 12 inch auger. Makes planting 100 trees easy.



Thanks Glynr - love you see the pics. 

Don’t have an auger but have been meaning to pick one up - looks like $3-500 on CL. 

When you use the auger tho, you mean to plant 5-6’ trees, right?

I am going to be planting seedlings. 

I was going to run a middle buster and then use a dibble. 


All advice is appreciated!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 7, 2019)

I get that on leased land many people would not plant. 

Those would likely be the same people that don’t go to the effort to cut in and pH correct new plots. 

They think their “efforts “ can be taken from them (and they can) - but if that is the case... is that to say that you are not going to take the long view and do the best you can to improve the hunting?

Let’s say 100 (edited)trees is going to cost me $500 and my labor - and some diesel fuel. 

I see people who routinely pour out $500 in corn per year. 

The difference IMHO is the long view va the short view. 

I am not trying to convince anyone else nor am I trying to justify my actions and intent (I don’t need to talk myself into it) - just sharing my thoughts. 

I will get some pics posted up as soon as I am able to start the project.


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 7, 2019)

Jim Boyd said:


> Thanks Glynr - love you see the pics.
> 
> Don’t have an auger but have been meaning to pick one up - looks like $3-500 on CL.
> 
> ...



I use it no mater what size to loosen the soil. 100 holes takes a long time especially when I don't have to get off the tractor...lol


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 7, 2019)

Jim Boyd said:


> I get that on leased land many people would not plant.
> 
> Those would likely be the same people that don’t go to the effort to cut in and pH correct new plots.
> 
> ...





Jim Boyd said:


> Thanks Glynr - love you see the pics.
> 
> Don’t have an auger but have been meaning to pick one up - looks like $3-500 on CL.
> 
> ...



I was going to run a middle buster and then use a dibble. Will work perfect also.


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 7, 2019)

http://www.gatrees.org/


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 7, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> http://www.gatrees.org/



I am in SC

Persimmons and sawtooth are $60/100. 

48” grow tubes are $275/100. 

Need stakes and tie straps - and some screen to keep wasps from building a nest in the tube. 

SC forestry does recommend an auger for hardwoods!


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 7, 2019)

Sawtooth are pretty tough trees. I bought .5 conduit cut it in half and drove it in ground inside the tube. Another good tree to plant Chinkapin and goobler sawtooth. They drop little later.


----------



## Dbender (Dec 7, 2019)

I personally wouldn't waste the time unless you don't have many/any oaks on the prop already.  That is a big investment both time and money for a food source that isn't very attractive to deer.


----------



## sportsman94 (Dec 7, 2019)

Check out Missouri forestry commission. That’s the cheapest place I’ve found for trees.


----------



## Kdog (Dec 7, 2019)

The trees are cheap compared to what we have put into our food plots on our lease.  We did not use tree tubes because we purchased larger trees for $3-3.25 each  in bulk, or I grew them from seed and maintained them at the house for 1-2 years before planting at the property.  If I were doing seedling's, I would use the tubes, but by the time you  add the tubes, and supports, you are close to what we paid for larger trees that will save you 3-4 years of growing.  We got wire fencing for free and caged the trees to keep the deer off and have been very successful. 

I just finished prepping my chestnut seeds for stratification, and got 50 seeds in my 1# order.  I plan to plant 20 or so of them.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 7, 2019)

Never used grow tubes, stakes or anything other than a dibble.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 7, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Never used grow tubes, stakes or anything other than a dibble.



I am far from a professional but I think the tubes take some time off of the maturation process - and increase survival rate. 

Anything I can do at this point to move the process along, I am all for it!!!


----------



## Mackie889 (Dec 8, 2019)

Where are you folks buying your grow tubes? I am planting 50 gobbler Sawtooth seedlings in January.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m starting to plant trees on our farm this year. I’m back and forth on going ahead and buying several the 4-5 ft trees and a bunch of small ones. Planting sawtooth, gobbler sawtooth, chestnuts, persimmons, and crabapples.  I’ve been reading a lot on the dunsten chestnuts as well. Those of you who have planted them how long do they actually take to start producing?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 8, 2019)

Jim Boyd said:


> I am far from a professional but I think the tubes take some time off of the maturation process - and increase survival rate.
> 
> Anything I can do at this point to move the process along, I am all for it!!!



It definitely took my trees longer than expected to start producing (6-10 years) but survival rate was great.   Would love to hear how much faster folks get acorns when they use grow tubes, stakes etc. interesting.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 8, 2019)

Mackie889 said:


> Where are you folks buying your grow tubes? I am planting 50 gobbler Sawtooth seedlings in January.
> 
> /https://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/products.php?mi=16231&itemnum=17141
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 8, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Would love to hear how much faster folks get acorns when they use grow tubes, stakes etc. interesting.



Here is an article that sort of outlines the process.  

Since QDMA is unbiased (at least as it relates to the sale of grow tubes) it would seem as though they are speaking objectively. 

There are a great many YouTube videos on the process also. 


https://www.qdma.com/tips-using-tree-shelter-tubes/


----------



## aaron batson (Dec 8, 2019)

If you have a decent deer population - 5 foot tubes or cages are an absolute must.... trust me


----------



## aaron batson (Dec 8, 2019)

Solid stakes are also important


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 8, 2019)

Yep I was surprised I didn’t have much of an issue without caging or staking any of the 900 plus. They are close to 15 yrs old and put out piles of mast.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 8, 2019)

aaron batson said:


> If you have a decent deer population - 5 foot tubes or cages are an absolute must.... trust me



5’ tubes it needs to be then. 

Our deer herd is aggressive, to say the least. 

The 60” are $325 per 100.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 8, 2019)

aaron batson said:


> Solid stakes are also important



Man, those look sweet! Well done. 

I have a good supply of 10’ EMT, will just cut these down to 60” each and use them. They should be recyclable.


----------



## fireman32 (Dec 9, 2019)

I see that you’ll tube them, that’s a great idea.  We have 4 acres of chestnut trees planted, almost 200.  Of those, 30 were rubbed to death by deer.  Drip irrigation and fertilizer had half of them producing the third year.
I have sawtooth, pear and chestnut in my plots, give them plenty of space, sun and make sure you can water them.


----------



## SakoL61R (Dec 10, 2019)

Have planted pear, persimmon, and crabs since 2009 on my place.  Other than fireblight and one tractor-kill, they’re all doing well.
Lessons learned:

Tree tubes
Stake support (1/2 inch conduit)
Add supplements to soil when planting
Moisture Mizer (coupla table spoons to soil when planting!
https://www.wildlifegroup.com/seeds-and-growing-supplies/
Slow release fertilizer

Eliminate all water/nutrient competition within 4 ft of tree base using weed matting.  I use the best grade possible and double it up-it will last for years.
Irrigate if possible.
Remove tubes on a cold winter day, clean out, prune suckers/branches, and relocate “frozen” wasp nests.  Reinstall tubes.
Good luck and hope all of our advice helps out!


----------



## Triple C (Dec 12, 2019)

SakoL61R said:


> Have planted pear, persimmon, and crabs since 2009 on my place.  Other than fireblight and one tractor-kill, they’re all doing well.
> Lessons learned:
> 
> Tree tubes
> ...



Sako knows a thing or two about planting trees.  Spot on!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 12, 2019)

SakoL61R said:


> Good luck and hope all of our advice helps out!



Thank you, Sako - great list!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 12, 2019)

Getting equipment!

Used 3 pt with 12” auger. 

Looks to be in great shape.  

Not a great pic, in the dark in back of pick up.


----------



## aaron batson (Dec 12, 2019)

Man - that is nice Jim. I use a deep subsoiler and the post hole diggers


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 12, 2019)

aaron batson said:


> Man - that is nice Jim. I use a deep subsoiler and the post hole diggers



That was my original intent - a middle buster and a dibble. 

This just seemed a good time to take the plunge. 

Need to set some gates this year anyway. 

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 14, 2019)

Ready to dig some holes.....

Everything appears to be in good shape, fittings take grease, gearbox is full, shaft runs true, etc


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 14, 2019)

PS - the hanging cooler is for WATER only...

?


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 14, 2019)

Jim Boyd said:


> PS - the hanging cooler is for WATER only...
> 
> ?


You seem to be enjoying yourself. That is great. Where did you get your trees?


----------



## reflexman (Dec 14, 2019)

I tell you cant go wrong with persimmons I have some growing by our dirt rd. n after it rains their are more tracks than I can count in bow season


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 14, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> You seem to be enjoying yourself. That is great. Where did you get your trees?



I love every minute of the work - actually even more than (or at least equal to) the hunting. 

I did not get the trees yet, I was just testing the auger - as it is new to me. 

Bought it used this week.  

Hoping to plant in January.


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 15, 2019)

I do the same had Forester out Friday. If you are going to get from forestry better hurry before they sell out.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 21, 2019)

I called the state nursery in SC and the sawtooths don’t come in until early to mid February.


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 21, 2019)

Jim Boyd said:


> I called the state nursery in SC and the sawtooths don’t come in until early to mid February.


 Jim,
Take a look at these trees. I have 1 planted and pleased with results.
*DWARF CHINKAPIN* *OAK* _10’ USDA Zones 6 to 9 _
This small tree or shrub makes an excellent choice for wildlife. Dwarf Oak gets approximately 10 ft. tall and can produce acorns in 3 to 5 years. Mostly found in the Eastern U.S. Habitat: Grows well in dry sandy, rocky or acidic soil.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 22, 2019)

I get all mine from GA forestry. I’ve planted a few hundred sawtooth, swamp chestnut, and white oaks over the last 3 years. Tree tubes are a must, also get good stakes or you will be replacing them every year. The tubes work wonders.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 22, 2019)

spencer12 said:


> I’ve planted a few hundred sawtooth, swamp chestnut, and white oaks over the last 3 years.



Great heads up, Spencer. 

With the tubes, what has your survival percentage been?

For the early planted trees are they up out of the tube and growing well?

Did you fertilize as you planted?


Many thanks !!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 22, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> Jim,
> Take a look at these trees. I have 1 planted and pleased with results.
> *DWARF CHINKAPIN* *OAK* _10’ USDA Zones 6 to 9 _




Glynr -

Brief research shows that these trees are not as readily available as bare root seedlings - meaning to get them is more expensive. 

Do you have or know of an outlet to get bare root seedlings - in an attempt by us to help lower the costs??

Thanks - love to try them!

Right now, my tentative plans are 100 sawtooth in 2020 and 100 persimmon in 2021. 

Right now it looks like we can do each year for $5-600 with the tubes, fertilizer etc.  We can use EMT for stakes.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 22, 2019)

Jim Boyd said:


> Great heads up, Spencer.
> 
> With the tubes, what has your survival percentage been?
> 
> ...


Out of the first 50 which were in tubes I would say 40 made it, the other 10 were planted in not so great areas. I would say that with the tubes (if planted in the right areas) you would see around a 90% survival rate into year 2-3.
The sawtooths were out of the tube in their first growing season. A few of the swamp chestnuts made it out their first year and I had 1 white oak grow out of the tube.
I use 5 ft tubes and I planted all as seedlings. I had some of the sawtooths grow over 3ft in 1 year. It makes a considerable difference for sure.
Forgot to add that I fertilized some of the trees and did see some benefit over not fertilizing. I’m hoping my sawtooths will have some mast this year. They are now going into their 4th growing season and are around 15ft tall.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 22, 2019)

spencer12 said:


> I’m hoping my sawtooths will have some mast this year. They are now going into their 4th growing season and are around 15ft tall.




Man, that is super sweet!


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 22, 2019)

Jim Boyd said:


> Glynr -
> 
> Brief research shows that these trees are not as readily available as bare root seedlings - meaning to get them is more expensive.
> 
> ...


The bare root are 2 dollars each at Wild life group. I am thinking about getting a few.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 22, 2019)

glynr329 said:


> The bare root are 2 dollars each at Wild life group. I am thinking about getting a few.


I’ve thought about ordering some of those more niche oak species from an outside nursery but I just can’t bring myself to spend $2 a seedling. (I’m cheap)


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 22, 2019)

No telling how much I got in trees but I love it. Reward is worth it.


----------



## SRShunter (Dec 30, 2019)

Awesome JB, just remember first year they sleep, second year they creep, third year they leap. Love planting trees. Did the same in barnwell about 2015. My sawtooths had quite a bit of acorns, but aborted them in july guessing due to lack of rain. It was the 1st time they ever had acorns. Chestnut trees look promising but no chestnut yet. Did have a kieffer pear with a few last year no this year. Sure wished I did things different and first but you live and learn. Tree tubes are definitely a must. Had some of the prettiest tree get eaten to the ground by deer. And just like anything some will perform better same tree same dirt etc. Good luck I'm sure you have done your research and everything will go well for you!


----------



## SRShunter (Dec 30, 2019)

You know how you feel when that foodplot first comes up?!?!?! Wait till you see the first leaves on a tree you planted. Wow!!! Is all I have to say. And knowing that tree and you will be remembered forever at least a lot longer than a foodplot life expectancy. You will live on like William Shakespeare for generations. I've lost so many trees, but you're welcome to come see mine in barnwell if you like. I'll be here to closing day of deer season. Good luck and happy new year to everyone on gon


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 30, 2019)

SRShunter said:


> You know how you feel when that foodplot first comes up?!?!?! Wait till you see the first leaves on a tree you planted. Wow!!! Is all I have to say.



Thanks SRS!!!!

Excited to get the process going....


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 4, 2020)

Ok Folks - here we (grow)!

Ended up getting 100 one gallon sawtooths. 

He also gave me two pear trees and the tree tubes for them. He says they will bear in two years. 

He is a Midwest deer hunter and we got to talking. He has leftover fruit and nut trees in early spring and told me to come back and work with him on a deep discount for trees that do not move this year. 

Planting this weekend!


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 4, 2020)

That's going to be awesome Jim, wish I had done it 10 years ago...


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 4, 2020)

davidhelmly said:


> That's going to be awesome Jim, wish I had done it 10 years ago...



I wish I had also. 

If you like, I can find out if / when / what he has left over and we can partner with him. 

In years past, he has traded trees for Midwest hunting - maybe there is a possible deal that might move the trees to wholesale!

?


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Feb 4, 2020)

Way ahead of me!  Thanks for sharing your progress. I hope to learn from your thread. Good luck!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 4, 2020)

Longhorn 16 said:


> Way ahead of me!  Thanks for sharing your progress. I hope to learn from your thread. Good luck!



Well, we will be learning at the same time!!


----------



## reflexman (Feb 4, 2020)

hey jim I helped a buddy plant 60 sawtooth oaks in one gallon pots. It was 2003 almost all made it they r pushing 20 ft tall. The deer love them but they drop early. He now wished he put them further apart I believe they were 12 ft between rows.


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 5, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> OK, I am a little old to start planting trees – and on leased ground to boot… but I want to start the process.
> 
> ...



I had great luck with Dozier crabapple planted for a few years and was loaded last year. Best crabapple tree I have found. I wait till the chestnut trees go on sale at Walmart and pick the biggest trees for around 12 to 15 bucks and buy all I can. They produce pretty quick. Dwarf Chickapin produce 3 to 5 years. Honestly I plant whenever I can as a matter of fact waiting to burn property and have trees to plant now.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 5, 2020)

reflexman said:


> hey jim I helped a buddy plant 60 sawtooth oaks in one gallon pots. It was 2003 almost all made it they r pushing 20 ft tall. The deer love them but they drop early. He now wished he put them further apart I believe they were 12 ft between rows.



Glad his are doing well. 

I think the established consensus is 25-30’ between trees. 

I am going to plan for 25’ and see how the layout looks once we start planting.  

Thanks!


----------



## SRShunter (Feb 5, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Ok Folks - here we (grow)!
> 
> Ended up getting 100 one gallon sawtooths.
> 
> ...


Jim I saw a guy on Facebook in south Carolina selling Chinese chestnut trees bare root for 2 dollars a tree. They should bear nuts pretty quick like the sawtooths. I'll get you a contact number if you're interested


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 6, 2020)

SRShunter said:


> Jim I saw a guy on Facebook in south Carolina selling Chinese chestnut trees bare root for 2 dollars a tree. They should bear nuts pretty quick like the sawtooths. I'll get you a contact number if you're interested



Please SRS!

I have a FB account my wife set up but never check it. 

Thanks !!!


----------



## SRShunter (Feb 6, 2020)

He was out of heath springs, I PM'd him, but haven't heard back from him yet


----------



## SRShunter (Feb 6, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Please SRS!
> 
> I have a FB account my wife set up but never check it.
> 
> Thanks !!!


You should get on it, lots of good stuff on there hunting wise. People are not like minded like they are on here though. I really enjoy the hunting groups, they are isolated from the rest of FB. I'm on south Carolina hunting group.  Haven't heard from him yet, but trying to get you a number


----------



## hancock husler (Feb 6, 2020)

Sawtooth,AU chestnuts,and Giovonn pears


----------



## hancock husler (Feb 6, 2020)

Halmans in SC has a great selection


----------



## bhouston (Feb 7, 2020)

Hallman has the best pears - Giovan, Stoney Hill, Trophy, Docs, and Low Country. They are the varieties that were sold by Edward Fort.  Blight resistant and the various varieties drop from September to December. Ask for Benny or Janice.  I ordered 30 trees on Wednesday and they were shipped and sitting on my door step for planting by Friday.


----------



## SRShunter (Feb 8, 2020)

bhouston said:


> Hallman has the best pears - Giovan, Stoney Hill, Trophy, Docs, and Low Country. They are the varieties that were sold by Edward Fort.  Blight resistant and the various varieties drop from September to December. Ask for Benny or Janice.  I ordered 30 trees on Wednesday and they were shipped and sitting on my door step for planting by Friday.


How was that bill for 30 trees? Bare root I'm guessing?


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 8, 2020)

Ordered 25 Chinese Chestnut this morning 3 to 4'. Planted plenty Dunstan thought I would give these a try.


----------



## SRShunter (Feb 8, 2020)

A small seedling and a tree tube will smoke a 5' tree in one growing season. The bigger trees have to put all their energy into the root system before they can start growing again. Its honestly amazing what a seedling and a grow tube can do together


----------



## SRShunter (Feb 8, 2020)

And of course open space and plenty of sunshine


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 9, 2020)

Got 72 sawtooth and 2 pear trees planted.

As always, the day was not long enough, so I kept working.

Gonna plant the remaining 28 oaks next weekend.

Enjoying the project greatly!!!

.


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 9, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Got 72 sawtooth and 2 pear trees planted.
> 
> As always, the day was not long enough, so I kept working.
> 
> ...


Jim where did you get the tree protectors and how tall are they?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 9, 2020)

Foresty Supply and 60”. 

Trees ranged from 24 to 40”.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 9, 2020)

I planted 10 sawtooth oaks, 10 dunstan chestnuts, 10 crabapple, 10 wildlife persimmon, and 10 gobbler oaks a month ago. Went and checked on them today and the crabapples ate already leafing out which worries me a little. But I’m excited about them. I bought all 4ft tall bear root trees.


----------



## SRShunter (Feb 9, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Got 72 sawtooth and 2 pear trees planted.
> 
> As always, the day was not long enough, so I kept working.
> 
> ...


Definitely hard work I bet yall are whipped, looks great though!


----------



## aaron batson (Feb 10, 2020)

Recommendation - have your stake for the tree tube be slightly taller than the tree tube itself. Strong winds will cause the tube to bend over at the highest tie wrap strap and bend you trees over inside or break them. Also use EMT conduit or treated lumber for the stake....untreated wont last a year before they rot, then the whole tree tube will fall over with the seedling inside. I have certainly learned how not to do it - ha


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 10, 2020)

aaron batson said:


> Recommendation - have your stake for the tree tube be slightly taller than the tree tube itself. Strong winds will cause the tube to bend over at the highest tie wrap strap and bend you trees over inside or break them. Also use EMT conduit or treated lumber for the stake....untreated wont last a year before they rot, then the whole tree tube will fall over with the seedling inside. I have certainly learned how not to do it - ha



We used 60” EMT and 60” tubes but the EMT is driven in the ground about 12”. 

I am pretty confident that the tree and tube are not blow over completely and that the top of the tube is not gonna fold over at the upper tie strap.

Will watch closely - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 13, 2020)

In Memphis this week but my flight gets in about 2 PM Friday and I will take off for the club and work to get the other 28 trees in the ground. 

Anniversary dinner Saturday night so I gotta be home by 430 Saturday. 

Gonna bust my hump to get it done.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 14, 2020)

Got the remaining 28 holes augered.

No daylight but that is not the end of the world.

Trees in the ground in the am.


----------



## Kdog (Feb 14, 2020)

I like that!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 15, 2020)

Got the last of them done.  

Loved the project. Can’t wait to do more.  

Shown are the last clover field to get trees and our wasp protectors.


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 15, 2020)

Looko


Jim Boyd said:


> Got the last of them done.
> 
> Loved the project. Can’t wait to do more.
> 
> ...


Looking good Jim, as you know the hard work pays off!!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Feb 15, 2020)

Checked mine today and all 10 of my crabapple trees are  leafing out big time.


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 15, 2020)

Wish I was done. Waiting for the foresters to come burn. Looks great. Did you get any of the Chinese Chestnut?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 16, 2020)

arrendale8105 said:


> Checked mine today and all 10 of my crabapple trees are  leafing out big time.



I see trees budding out already and we have flowers blooming. 

Day length is changing and we will soon see pine pollen everywhere. 

Spring is coming, in fact we barely seemed to have a winter. Wet but not cold.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 16, 2020)

glynr329 said:


> Wish I was done. Waiting for the foresters to come burn. Looks great. Did you get any of the Chinese Chestnut?



I did not, Glynr.  

100 sawtooths and 2 pears. 

Gonna see if I can get some more fruit trees this spring.  

Next year: 100 persimmons.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 16, 2020)

davidhelmly said:


> Looko
> Looking good Jim, as you know the hard work pays off!!



At least for this project, the work had a fun factor!!!


----------



## huntall (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks great! A project like this is fun to see the progress


----------



## huntall (Feb 18, 2020)

just thought id share some of my tree projects at my place.
http://forum.gon.com/threads/some-of-my-tree-plantings.791569/


----------



## bhouston (Feb 20, 2020)

SRShunter said:


> How was that bill for 30 trees? Bare root I'm guessing?


Ended up getting 26 trees (Hallman was out of one species) - bill was 565.00 Some were bareroot and some in 3 yr container.  All shipped in a coffin box by Fed Ex.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 21, 2020)

bhouston said:


> Ended up getting 26 trees (Hallman was out of one species) - bill was 565.00 Some were bareroot and some in 3 yr container.  All shipped in a coffin box by Fed Ex.



Just over $20 / tree. That is a bargain compared to what the trees are going to do in the coming years. 

Genuinely wish I had started this years ago and I tend to correct that going forward. 

Good work BHouston.


----------



## Triple C (Feb 21, 2020)

Jim...Love your passion!


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt (Feb 22, 2020)

great thread and really enjoyed reading it.  I planted 16 sawtooth last weekend.  They were probably 8-10' tall.  Did not put protectors around them and now concerned about that.  Couple of questions?
1). when is it to late to plant sawtooth, pears, persimmons...probably getting late, right?
2).  Jim, what is the distance between your trees?
Thanks!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Feb 22, 2020)

Luv2Bowhnt said:


> great thread and really enjoyed reading it.  I planted 16 sawtooth last weekend.  They were probably 8-10' tall.  Did not put protectors around them and now concerned about that.  Couple of questions?
> 1). when is it to late to plant sawtooth, pears, persimmons...probably getting late, right?
> 2).  Jim, what is the distance between your trees?
> Thanks!



More knowledgeable folks will be along to answer questions but I don’t think you are too late at all. Most trees are still dormant. 

We put most of our trees at 25’ between the trees and 25’ between the rows. 

One field we put the trees at 30’. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## bhouston (Feb 24, 2020)

Luv2Bowhnt said:


> great thread and really enjoyed reading it.  I planted 16 sawtooth last weekend.  They were probably 8-10' tall.  Did not put protectors around them and now concerned about that.  Couple of questions?
> 1). when is it to late to plant sawtooth, pears, persimmons...probably getting late, right?
> 2).  Jim, what is the distance between your trees?
> Thanks!



Definitely, not too late to plant.  I would say you are good for another 2 -3 weeks at least.  Also, the tree shelters (tubes) are great for encouraging seedling growth BUT A NECESSITY come late summer when the bucks are looking for saplings to rub their antlers.  I've lost several trees this way.


----------



## Kdog (Feb 29, 2020)

Finally finished pruning the apple trees today.  About 3-4 weeks behind schedule, but its done.  Pears are already budding out and saw a few blooms.  

Managed to direct seed 12 Dunstan chestnut seeds that I got from Chestnut Ridge last year.  Started the cold stratification process in early December, and all have good radicals.  Would have planted more, but ran out of tree tube supports.

Will pot the rest and finish them out at the house.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 1, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Finally finished pruning the apple trees today.  About 3-4 weeks behind schedule, but its done.  Pears are already budding out and saw a few blooms.
> 
> Managed to direct seed 12 Dunstan chestnut seeds that I got from Chestnut Ridge last year.  Started the cold stratification process in early December, and all have good radicals.  Would have planted more, but ran out of tree tube supports.
> 
> Will pot the rest and finish them out at the house.



Awesome work. 

Great to know there are knowledgeable folks on GON from which we can glean info. 

I am gonna grab several hundred sawtooth acorns this fall and see if I can get them going.

Many thanks !


----------



## jharrell (Mar 2, 2020)

Just got done planting 35 sawtooth and 20 or so crab apples. New farm my wife and I bought a month or so ago. Hoping they do well.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 2, 2020)

jharrell said:


> Just got done planting 35 sawtooth and 20 or so crab apples. New farm my wife and I bought a month or so ago. Hoping they do well.



Wow!!!!

Congratulations on the farm, that is awesome!


----------



## bhouston (Mar 3, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Finally finished pruning the apple trees today.  About 3-4 weeks behind schedule, but its done.  Pears are already budding out and saw a few blooms.
> 
> Managed to direct seed 12 Dunstan chestnut seeds that I got from Chestnut Ridge last year.  Started the cold stratification process in early December, and all have good radicals.  Would have planted more, but ran out of tree tube supports.
> 
> Will pot the rest and finish them out at the house.



I was at the farm in Johnson county this weekend finishing the winter pruning of apples, pears and crab apples (60+ trees).  Most trees are blooming out and swelling buds already. Makes it hard to set a pruning and dormant oil schedule with the early blooms. Another year of strange weather patterns.....


----------



## Kdog (Mar 3, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Awesome work.
> 
> Great to know there are knowledgeable folks on GON from which we can glean info.
> 
> ...



Sawtooth are pretty easy.  Just float test them, then put the good ones in a container with what ever moist medium you prefer, and put them in the basement, barn, shop, backyard, whatever, and they should all develop radicals.  You can also direct seed/pot them and they will be fine outside if you can keep the critters out of them.  I used shredded pine bark mulch the last time I did them.  Think I did around 1000 of them.  Picked up cleaned used containers and shredded mulch from a nursery for cheap, and just messed with them when I had time.


----------



## Kdog (Mar 3, 2020)

bhouston said:


> I was at the farm in Johnson county this weekend finishing the winter pruning of apples, pears and crab apples (60+ trees).  Most trees are blooming out and swelling buds already. Makes it hard to set a pruning and dormant oil schedule with the early blooms. Another year of strange weather patterns.....



Lot's of work there and hoe they do well for you!

Almost never fails that we have an early bloom, and late frost at our lease.  The fruit trees on our lease have only produced one year due to the late frosts.  We had a great year for the pears at our property in Commerce last year, but only a few apples.  Luckily I got the trees pruned early at the lease.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 9, 2020)

I went to check the trees this afternoon and everyone is budding out now. Sawtooths, chestnuts, and all. I was told about these late dropping persimmons a couple weeks ago and ordered some that haven’t came in yet. Maybe they’ll be ok. Has anyone heard of them or tried them? I am wondering if they do hold on as late as they claim.
https://chestnuthilltreefarm.com/shop/deer-magnet-persimmon/


----------



## SRShunter (Mar 10, 2020)

arrendale8105 said:


> I went to check the trees this afternoon and everyone is budding out now. Sawtooths, chestnuts, and all. I was told about these late dropping persimmons a couple weeks ago and ordered some that haven’t came in yet. Maybe they’ll be ok. Has anyone heard of them or tried them? I am wondering if they do hold on as late as they claim.
> https://chestnuthilltreefarm.com/shop/deer-magnet-persimmon/


Most of my trees come from them. Great people and great caliber trees. You will definitely be happy with them. I would definitely recommend roughing up the roots when you pull them out the containers though. Some will be definitely root bound. I have commended to taking a knife to a few of the root balls. Seems cruel but will make all the difference in the world down the road


----------



## SRShunter (Mar 10, 2020)

Commenced ^


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 10, 2020)

arrendale8105 said:


> I went to check the trees this afternoon and everyone is budding out now.



Mine were just planted (obviously) and I will be down to check them this weekend. Not sure what to expect but I know I will be excited / gratified when I see the first signs of growth. 

Best to all....


----------



## SRShunter (Mar 10, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Mine were just planted (obviously) and I will be down to check them this weekend. Not sure what to expect but I know I will be excited / gratified when I see the first signs of growth.
> 
> Best to all....


Its priceless and you picked a good wet fall to do it in


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 10, 2020)

The last 10 came in today and I got them in the ground this evening (thanks to the time change). All the others look great so far. Hope these make it too. I sure have enjoyed the project start to finish. As soon as I figure out how to resize the pics I’ll upload them. I used to could just take the pics and screen shot them on my iPhone then upload the screen shot but it doesn’t let me anymore.


----------



## Kdog (Mar 11, 2020)

Just finished potting 25 Dunstan chestnuts from Chestnut Ridge.  All had 1/2" radicals, and are in air pruning containers.  Have another 10-15 cold stratifying that I hope to direct seed at the lease in the next week or two.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 11, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Just finished potting 25 Dunstan chestnuts from Chestnut Ridge.  All had 1/2" radicals, and are in air pruning containers.  Have another 10-15 cold stratifying that I hope to direct seed at the lease in the next week or two.



I need to learn how to do this. 

Guy down the dirt road from me has THOUSANDS of sawtooth acorns in the road late each summer. To gather 500 would be a 10 minute job...


----------



## Kdog (Mar 11, 2020)

Chestnuts are a little more work, but pretty easy if you have room in a temperature controlled environment.  Let me know when you are ready to do sawtooth or chestnuts and I will give you the needed info.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 12, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Chestnuts are a little more work, but pretty easy if you have room in a temperature controlled environment.  Let me know when you are ready to do sawtooth or chestnuts and I will give you the needed info.



Will do, K - and MANY thanks!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 14, 2020)

The pear trees have taken off. Look great, to me. 

Sawtooths are putting on buds and the ones in the tubes look much better than the ones that are not in tubes (we ended up with 6-8 trees that we did not have tubes for). The ones in the tubes actually have small leaves already. 

Looking forward to when they pop up out of the tubes!


----------



## glynr329 (Mar 14, 2020)

Looks good. I got a few more trees to plant in the morning and I am through.


----------



## Kdog (Mar 16, 2020)

Looking good Jim.  I really want to direct seed a few more chestnuts, but it is getting too late.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 16, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Looking good Jim.  I really want to direct seed a few more chestnuts, but it is getting too late.



Thanks KDog!

Good luck with the direct seeding!

I have a chance to get 50 more grafted pear trees for a great price.

Gonna try to get them planted this weekend!

I am impressed, so far, with the two I planted.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 20, 2020)

50 mixed pears.

5 varieties. Some bear early, some mid fall and some late fall.

Got 50 bark protectors also.


Here we “grow” again!!


----------



## SRShunter (Mar 20, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> 50 mixed pears.
> 
> 5 varieties. Some bear early, some mid fall and some late fall.
> 
> ...


Heck yeah! From where and a decent price? Go big or Go home is definitely your motto


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 20, 2020)

I've planted 18 pear and apple at my place in the last 3 years.
Score is pears 6 apple 0.
The pear were bare root. The apple were half bare half potted.
The pear are doing great, the apples not so good.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 21, 2020)

SRShunter said:


> Heck yeah! From where and a decent price? Go big or Go home is definitely your motto



I am embarrassed to tell you the price. 

What I will say is that many nurseries have bare root trees that they need to move as a result of it being so late in the planting season. 

If you don’t mind being slightly behind the curve, now might be a great time to add some trees. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 21, 2020)

Lilly001 said:


> I've planted 18 pear and apple at my place in the last 3 years.
> 
> The pear are doing great, the apples not so good.



My guy at the nursery told me that for my area (lower SC, sandy soils) - apple trees are not a good bet. 

He says pears are awesome and also suggested crabapples. 

Think my long range plan is going to be sawtooth, chestnut, pear, persimmon and crabapple. 

Good luck, sir.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 21, 2020)

Got all 50 planted. 

49 for us and one in the landowners yard.

Really looking forward to watching these grow.

I got 10 each of 5 varieties - that mature at different times in the fall.


----------



## davidhelmly (Mar 21, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Got all 50 planted.
> 
> 49 for us and one in the landowners yard.
> 
> ...


Can’t wait to follow along with the progress!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 22, 2020)

davidhelmly said:


> Can’t wait to follow along with the progress!!



Thanks David!

I guess now, the progress is measured in months and then years.

Of course, this will be true until this coming winter - when it will be time to plant again.

I am having my coffee this morning and I can def feel yeaterday’s work in this old frame!


----------



## bhouston (Mar 23, 2020)

Jim, 

All looks awesome, including the ham biscuit in the first pic. But, now comes the bigger job of training and pruning. Some of your newly planted pears look like they need to be "balanced" by cutting back some of the scaffold branches.  May be a bit late, but many of the branches need to be cut back to bring them into balance and to encourage the central leaders to grow without competition.  You may have to wait until next dormant season (late fall or winter).  Pruning is an art and requires lots of individual judgment. Many You Tubes on pruning.  Good luck.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 24, 2020)

bhouston said:


> Jim,
> 
> All looks awesome, including the ham biscuit in the first pic. But, now comes the bigger job of training and pruning. Some of your newly planted pears look like they need to be "balanced" by cutting back some of the scaffold branches.  May be a bit late, but many of the branches need to be cut back to bring them into balance and to encourage the central leaders to grow without competition.  You may have to wait until next dormant season (late fall or winter).  Pruning is an art and requires lots of individual judgment. Many You Tubes on pruning.  Good luck.



Thanks BH - wondered if anyone would see the biscuit!

I also wondered if I was pruning the trees correctly - based on what the guy at the nursery told me last week. 

I just pruned them on Saturday, would it be harmful to come back and address it again this weekend?

Appreciate the oversight!!!!


----------



## Kdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Great addition Jim!  It really is late too prune now.  I finished my pruning several weeks back, and it was too late then.  Typically like to be done pruning no later than mid February.


----------



## Triple C (Mar 24, 2020)

Jim - You've turned into the hardest working habitat man on this forum!  Holy Cow!!!  That's a bunch of trees. Take good care of em the 1st year and they should take good care of you for a long, long time.


----------



## Canuck5 (Mar 25, 2020)

You will enjoy those tree's in the not toooooooooo distant future, and they will be around for a very long time!


----------



## AugustaDawg (Mar 26, 2020)

Triple C said:


> Jim - You've turned into the hardest working habitat man on this forum!  Holy Cow!!!  That's a bunch of trees. Take good care of em the 1st year and they should take good care of you for a long, long time.


All this on leased land?  I'm super impressed!!


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 26, 2020)

What's your success rate on large caliper bare root trees?


----------



## bhouston (Mar 26, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Thanks BH - wondered if anyone would see the biscuit!
> 
> I also wondered if I was pruning the trees correctly - based on what the guy at the nursery told me last week.
> 
> ...



Jim, 

Its a bit too late to prune. Best to do the pruning while the trees are dormant (i.e., late fall and winter) Less likely to expose the trees to disease.  But, there is a summer pruning mostly for any diseased branches that must come off to avoid infecting the remainder of the tree; and potentially crossing branches so they dont rub on each other.  The dormant pruning also shapes the trees and  trains them to grow in an outward profile rather than growing back inward.  The more sun and air that gets into the inner part of the tree the less likely they will suffer disease and will bear fruit.  Its an interesting craft and there are plenty of good resources on this forum and in yutube.  Stark Brothers has some good videos.  For spring summer - just be sure that you have weed mats down or you spray gly around the tree to keep the moisture robbing weeds away from the tree. The first summer is the most critical time for new plantings for lack of water.  Planting and caring for fruit trees is right up there with TSI and food plot techniques for habitat improvement.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 26, 2020)

AugustaDawg said:


> All this on leased land?  I'm super impressed!!



Hey Dawg,

Yessir leased land. I cannot tell you how delighted my landowner is with me. 

I lease from three brothers and he told me he was going to talk to the other two and see if we can reduce the lease rate. I am pretty confident he will make that happen. 

We spent about $1200 all told not counting fuel, etc. 

There are 8 of us so it cost each member about $150. 

This seems, to me, hardly an awful imposition to any one person. 

I have seen people buy $150 of corn and use it up quickly without a second thought. 

If we can maintain this same pace, or close to it - in 5-10 years we will have seriously impacted the attractiveness of the farm. 

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 26, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> What's your success rate on large caliper bare root trees?



John, I am new to the game so I cannot really say. 

I am hopeful!

Some folks on here are super knowledgeable and may comment.


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 26, 2020)

I've planted a mountain of bare root stock but never that big.  I was just curious about the survival rate


----------



## glynr329 (Mar 26, 2020)

I am still planting trees. Sometimes it is a gamble. I planted 30 fruit trees got from flea market. Lost 2 bare root. Bought 25 Chinese Chestnut don't think none will live. Tennessee nursery don't buy from them. I have planted ton of trees for some reason I have better luck with the bigger trees. Matter of fact found some Dunstan on sale planting some tommorow I hope.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 27, 2020)

All mine were looking great. Everything fully leafed our except the Dunstans and the late drop persimmons but there buds are now swelling. I check them every couple days or so and yesterday noticed 3 of my American chestnuts had almost all of there leaves stripped and when I went to investigate there were deer tracks all around them. They have 4ft tubes on them but I guess I’m gonna have to put a cage around all of them this weekend.


----------



## Kdog (Mar 29, 2020)

treemanjohn said:


> I've planted a mountain of bare root stock but never that big.  I was just curious about the survival rate



We planted 30 large caliper bare root trees 8 years ago and all but one of the ones we did not have to move are doing great.  We did have to dig up/move 12 of them 3 years after planting when they cut our property, and have lost half of the apple/crab apples due to us cutting too many roots.  We did not lose any of the 4 pear trees we moved.


----------



## Kdog (Mar 29, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Just finished potting 25 Dunstan chestnuts from Chestnut Ridge.  All had 1/2" radicals, and are in air pruning containers.  Have another 10-15 cold stratifying that I hope to direct seed at the lease in the next week or two.



Decided to direct seed a few more Dunstans at the property and used the ones I had potted.  Amazed at the lateral root development already since I potted them.  Wish I would have taken some picks.  Also used some hair nets that I got for free to put on top of the tree tubes.  No idea how long they will last, but it's worth a shot since I got 1000 of them.

The apple and crab apple on one side of the property are full of blooms, and the other side is just starting.  Should be a good year for fruit production.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 30, 2020)

Finally got a few pictures that will post.  So far everything is leafed out except some of the persimmon trees but the buds on them look to be swelling so we'll see.  Now if i can only keep the deer off them


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 30, 2020)

arrendale8105 said:


> Finally got a few pictures that will post.



Great photos!!!!!

Were the sawtooths planted this winter and already out of the tubes?

Or were they planted last winter?

Look like they are doing great - awesome work!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes all the trees were planted this winter.  I paid extra and got all 3-4ft trees and some are already out the top of the tubes.  I bought some stuff to spray on the chestnut trees because the deer have decided they like them.  The american chestnuts were already 5 ft tall when i planted them.  All my dunstans were 2-3 ft tall and are all leafed out good.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 30, 2020)

arrendale8105 said:


> Yes all the trees were planted this winter.  I paid extra and got all 3-4ft trees and some are already out the top of the tubes.



They look awesome!!!

I am gonna be delighted when I see some peek out of the tubes. 

Yours look great, brother!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 4, 2020)

The two early pears look good. 

Deer did strip some of the lower branches on the Low-Country tree. 

The 50 mixed pears are still trying to recover from a late planting and are just starting to put on leaves. 

Sawtooths are greened up but no where near the tops of the 5’ tubes. 

Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 8, 2020)

Landowner is so delighted with tree project, he is going to work to chat with cash rent farmer and turn this field over to us for plots and orchard usage. 

We have taken some great bucks in and around this field. 

Arrow points at field.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 12, 2020)

11 April pictures. 

A week made a lot of difference. 

These are the late planted trees - some don’t look as good as these do. 

I checked most of the sawtooths and they are green and about halfway up the tube, for the most part. 

This whole tree thing requires patience!!!


----------



## Kdog (Apr 12, 2020)

It's worth the wait!  I checked my direct seeded Dunstan's at the lease yesterday.  Most ore 10-12" up the tubes, but have a few that have not broken through yet.


----------



## Kdog (Apr 18, 2020)

Back down today to water the Dunstan's and all have emerged with one at least 2' up the tree tube.  Really happy with the results so far with direct seeding.  I have 21 potted in the back with filtered sun, and they are looking good as well.  

Unfortunately I have heard of a few reports of ambrosia beetle damage to chestnuts in MO and MS.  Have not heard of any cases in GA or SC yet...


----------



## glynr329 (Apr 18, 2020)

Looking good Jim. I planted some Hazzel nut trees they are doing great. All the Chinese Chestnut didn't make it. They were dried out when I got them. All other trees looking good. Had 7 tons of lime put down.


----------



## aaron batson (Apr 19, 2020)

Bad news... they are in Ga. I found three of my chestnuts infected last week. I have 4-500 in the ground and do not want to lose the whole project. I burned those three to the ground inside the cages where they stood and soaked the rest in Bifenthrin. I will be spraying early and regular next spring.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 19, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Back down today to water the Dunstan's and all have emerged with one at least 2' up the tree tube.  Really happy with the results so far with direct seeding.  I have 21 potted in the back with filtered sun, and they are looking good as well.
> 
> Unfortunately I have heard of a few reports of ambrosia beetle damage to chestnuts in MO and MS.  Have not heard of any cases in GA or SC yet...



Man, I hope you guys don’t lose any trees!

I checked all mine yesterday.

The 100+ sawtooths all look great except 1. Not sure it is gonna make it, it is not in a tube and just is struggling.  There is another not in a tube 25’ away and it looks good so I think it is just that tree.

The rest are green and lively but they are not adding much height yet. Tubes are 5’ and none are peeking out of the tubes yet, they still have a foot or more to get out of the tube.

Wasps are building nests in them like crazy.

All 52 pears are in good shape but some are putting on leaves more rapidly than the others. Many of the late planted pears have caught up to the two early planted ones, so I don’t think that the March planting really hurt anything - and it allowed me to get the trees at a heck of a lot better price.

Sprayed around all 150+ trees two weeks ago to reduce weed competition.

Supposed to rain today so that is a blessing.

Got 4 acres disked in yesterday and gonna go do 3 more this am. Gonna try to get some beans or peas in soon.


Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## Kdog (Apr 19, 2020)

aaron batson said:


> Bad news... they are in Ga. I found three of my chestnuts infected last week. I have 4-500 in the ground and do not want to lose the whole project. I burned those three to the ground inside the cages where they stood and soaked the rest in Bifenthrin. I will be spraying early and regular next spring.



Did not realize that was you on the HT forum.  Keep us posted on the treatments and let us know if you found infestations on any other types of trees.


----------



## Kdog (Apr 19, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Man, I hope you guys don’t lose any trees!
> 
> Wasps are building nests in them like crazy.



My chestnuts are babies, so should not get any this year, and will spray next year.  Need to check our pear and apple trees, but it is too late once you see that you have them.  

The free hair nets I used on the tubes are holding up so far, and no wasps in any of my tubes.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 19, 2020)

Kdog said:


> My chestnuts are babies, so should not get any this year, and will spray next year.  Need to check our pear and apple trees, but it is too late once you see that you have them.
> 
> The free hair nets I used on the tubes are holding up so far, and no wasps in any of my tubes.



Most of my mesh coverings failed and the wasps can go in and out through the slits where the tubes are put together anyway, so I don’t see a way to keep them out. 

Does make you more careful when you lean over to peek down in the tube.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 19, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> Most of my mesh coverings failed and the wasps can go in and out through the slits where the tubes are put together anyway, so I don’t see a way to keep them out.
> 
> Does make you more careful when you lean over to peek down in the tube.




Tie a feather to the top of the tube so it can move in the breeze. Wasps won`t come around it.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 22, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Tie a feather to the top of the tube so it can move in the breeze. Wasps won`t come around it.



I will need 150 + feathers but I will try it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2020)

Jim Boyd said:


> I will need 150 + feathers but I will try it!




If you don`t turkey hunt, get one of your buddies that does to save you some.


----------



## Kdog (Apr 22, 2020)

I used some of these.  

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/27...MIo8bi5-X86AIVUPzjBx1j8wshEAAYASAAEgKvtvD_BwE


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 22, 2020)

Kdog said:


> I used some of these.
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/27...MIo8bi5-X86AIVUPzjBx1j8wshEAAYASAAEgKvtvD_BwE



I have / had screen material over all of them.  Most blew or fell off but even for the ones still on there, the wasps made it through the gaps where the tubes were rolled up and snapped together (they came flat and stacked in a box). 

I’m hopeful one day I can reuse them, they were $3 + each.


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 23, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Back down today to water the Dunstan's and all have emerged with one at least 2' up the tree tube.  Really happy with the results so far with direct seeding.  I have 21 potted in the back with filtered sun, and they are looking good as well.
> 
> Unfortunately I have heard of a few reports of ambrosia beetle damage to chestnuts in MO and MS.  Have not heard of any cases in GA or SC yet...


The beetles are here, my brother in law lost close to 200 chestnut trees this year  because of them.  Spray early and often.     Oddly, my chestnut trees have been unaffected even though they’re less than 50 yards from his orchard.


----------



## Kdog (May 10, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Back down today to water the Dunstan's and all have emerged with one at least 2' up the tree tube.  Really happy with the results so far with direct seeding.  I have 21 potted in the back with filtered sun, and they are looking good as well.
> 
> Unfortunately I have heard of a few reports of ambrosia beetle damage to chestnuts in MO and MS.  Have not heard of any cases in GA or SC yet...



Slipped back down this morning to clear a few downed trees, and checked my dunstans.  All are over 2' tall in the tubes.  Decided to water them since it was looking rather dry.  Glad we have a small creek down there so I can fill the water jug and do not have to haul the water down.  Picked up a nice backpack sprayer on the way home that must have fallen out of a truck or trailer.


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 10, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Slipped back down this morning to clear a few downed trees, and checked my dunstans.  All are over 2' tall in the tubes.  Decided to water them since it was looking rather dry.  Glad we have a small creek down there so I can fill the water jug and do not have to haul the water down.  Picked up a nice backpack sprayer on the way home that must have fallen out of a truck or trailer.



Glad to hear they are doing well and congrats on the sprayer!!!!

My pears (most of them) look really good. I can’t tell the difference between the early planted ones and the late.

I will def wait late again next year and catch them on a great sale again.

The sawtooths are mostly about 3’ tall inside the tubes with a few maybe 4’ tall inside the 5’ tubes.

Glad you folks have helped me so much and wish I had started years ago!


----------



## Kdog (May 11, 2020)

Forgot to mention that our pears are loaded this year.  Will need to thin them to prevent them from breaking the limbs.

Think I am finally ready to concede my first failure from a potted chestnut.  It still seems to have a viable radical, but it has not done anything since potted.  Moved it to another area with more sun to see if that will push it along, but don't expect much.

On another note, my daughter laughed at me when I told her I could grow an onion from the root end of a vidalia that we had a few weeks ago, so I quartered it up and have 4 growing.  Just started another one from an entire root end to see what it will do compared the the quartered onion.  Do not expect them to make, but still a fun messing with them.


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 12, 2020)

Kdog said:


> Forgot to mention that our pears are loaded this year.  Will need to thin them to prevent them from breaking the limbs.



Kevin, how old are the pear trees and how tall?

I purchased pears this year and they are 7-8’ tall when I planted them and they were all grafted trees. Are these trees likely 2 years old???

Guy at nursery said they would likely bear in 2022 - does this sound possible?

Thanks !


----------



## Kdog (May 12, 2020)

Ours have been in the ground for six years, roughly 25'-30' tall and were planted as two or three year old grafted trees that were +/- 8' tall when planted.  They are not planted in the best area (bottom that unfortunately gets a late frost).  They did produce two years after planting, so it is likely that yours will produce in a couple years.  This is the first year we have had a bumper crop to where I will need to thin them.


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 15, 2020)

Trees looking good!  One of them just started budding out and I'm little confused about that.  RR ready forage beans and corn are jumping too (3/4 of it is getting hit by my uncles pivot).  I'm loving this tree project


----------



## bhouston (May 17, 2020)

Jim,   Most of my pear trees (about 70) are from Hallman in Little Mountain.  The Lo Country trees that I planted 5 growing seasons ago are so full of fruit right now that I am clipping some off so branches dont break.  The remaining varieties (Giovan, Docs, trophy) will start to fruit out frView attachment 1017286om August to December). Last year (4th growing season) we had lots of fruit but the branches werent developed enough to hold them so we stripped them all.  The trick is to prune and train properly for the first 3 years to be sure they are ready when they fruit out (rather than just vegatative growth).


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 17, 2020)

bhouston said:


> Jim,   Most of my pear trees (about 70) are from Hallman in Little Mountain.  The Lo Country trees that I planted 5 growing seasons ago are so full of fruit right now that I am clipping some off so branches dont break.  The remaining varieties (Giovan, Docs, trophy) will start to fruit out frView attachment 1017286om August to December). Last year (4th growing season) we had lots of fruit but the branches werent developed enough to hold them so we stripped them all.  The trick is to prune and train properly for the first 3 years to be sure they are ready when they fruit out (rather than just vegatative growth).



BH,

That tree is insane!!!

My trees came from Hallman’s also.

Have 10 each of 5 varieties.

If I can get fruit in two years (2022), I will be delighted.

Here is a photo of the top of a tree we planted late this winter, it is like most of the others, really putting on growth.

I am flat loving this project!!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 17, 2020)

bhouston said:


> The trick is to prune and train properly for the first 3 years to be sure they are ready when they fruit out (rather than just vegatative growth).



I definitely need a lesson on the pruning...


----------



## bhouston (May 22, 2020)

Jim, this hallman (Lo Country) is going into its 3rd growing season and was bought as a 36" bare root.  You can see it is putting on fruit but the branches are not yet developed enough to hold them without breaking.  So, quick fruit production is very cool and rewarding, but proper pruning and training will win the long race for a good sustainable tree.


----------



## aaron batson (Jun 2, 2020)

Lots of Chestnut blooms ?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 3, 2020)

bhouston said:


> Jim, this hallman (Lo Country) is going into its 3rd growing season and was bought as a 36" bare root.  You can see it is putting on fruit but the branches are not yet developed enough to hold them without breaking.  So, quick fruit production is very cool and rewarding, but proper pruning and training will win the long race for a good sustainable tree.



Mine came from Kenny also and were about 7’ bare root. 

That tree in your pic is kicking it!!!

I am gonna need some good coaching in pruning this coming winter. 

Thanks for the post!!!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 3, 2020)

aaron batson said:


> Lots of Chestnut blooms ?



Nice Aaron - hope the crop is heavy!!!


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 13, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> I've planted a mountain of bare root stock but never that big.  I was just curious about the survival rate




So far, not a single pear tree has died. 

Some are now 15-16’ tall (the highest ones) and two actually grew a pear this year!


----------



## SRShunter (Sep 13, 2021)

Jim Boyd said:


> So far, not a single pear tree has died.
> 
> Some are now 15-16’ tall (the highest ones) and two actually grew a pear this year!
> 
> View attachment 1104240View attachment 1104241View attachment 1104242


That's awesome JB


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 13, 2021)

SRShunter said:


> That's awesome JB




Think we planted 103-104 sawtooths and I think we have lost 5-6 of them, one of which was a John Deere screw up. 

Really happy overall. 

Thanks !


----------



## SakoL61R (Sep 13, 2021)

Looking great Jim and excited to watch the progress!
Before you know it, you’ll have tons of fruit to keep them and
many other critters happy.
Do prune the pears back this winter.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 14, 2021)

SakoL61R said:


> Looking great Jim and excited to watch the progress!
> Before you know it, you’ll have tons of fruit to keep them and
> many other critters happy.
> Do prune the pears back this winter.



Yessir - I am going to need some lessons on that. 

I have mature pear trees in our farm yard that have been ignored (I think) over the years and when they bear heavy, they break the limbs. 

We caught a late frost this year and they did not bear well at all. 

Thanks


----------

